# Looking for a New Case...help me find it!



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

OK guys, I know I can count on you to help me out, since I can't seem to make a decision. I need a new case to replace my monster I-star Nitro. It's just too damn big and noisy. These are the things I want in a new case:

Understated and clean look
Removable motherboard tray
Some features that help keep components quiet (rubber grommets etc.)
Good cable management
I PREFER a mid tower
Wide enough to fit my Zerotherm Nirvana Cooler.
Under $150

Maybe I'm asking too much here, but I have faith in you guys....


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2008)

LIAN LI PC-60BPLUSII   Lian Li make some very fine cases.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

C'mon guys, I need more suggestions!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

Everything but mid-tower makes me think Cosmos.

How about a P182?


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont think you're going to be able to find a midsize tower with a removable mobo tray for $150.
But Antec p180(mid size ver of p182) is real quite case. Also anything from CoolerMaster is trust worthy.
Or spend a lil more and go with either Silverstone or Lian Li which i think are the 2 best case makers out there


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2008)

Bad ass case. Very well built, and after the rebate its very well priced http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163093


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I dont think you're going to be able to find a midsize tower with a removable mobo tray for $150.
> But Antec p180(mid size ver of p182) is real quite case. Also anything from CoolerMaster is trust worthy.
> Or spend a lil more and go with either Silverstone or Lian Li which i think are the 2 best case makers out there



They are out there, just hard to find. I had the p182, and I didn't like the layout. i'm tempted by several of the Lian Li cases though.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm really interested in this case, but it's only available for pre-order, Damn..

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=13&pPath=687&productID=687


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 21, 2008)

I would say anything Silverstone. They are amazing at case design...I have their Lanbox and that thing rocks my socks off (yeah i said, so what, wanna fight about it)


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2008)

My personal favorite though a bit above $150.  Love my case:
V1000BPLUSII
And this Silverstone:
Silverstone Kublai


----------



## francis511 (Apr 21, 2008)

How about this ? (JK)


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tempted to sell you my P182...I like my new Rocketfish case...


----------



## Xazax (Apr 21, 2008)

I would point to you Rocketfish because like mrw1986 its a great case a lots o space for anything you can think of!

i personally like the Antec 900 used that for 2 years before i switched to the rocketfish


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

He does prefer a mid-tower, though, and that Rocketfish is anything but...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Tempted to sell you my P182...I like my new Rocketfish case...



I had the p182. Didn't like it. Built a PC for my inlaws with it. I've been using full towers for a long time. I'm trying to get a "smart" mid tower, that has some depth to it.


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't know if you have considered this one or not:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156198

EDIT

You really should check newegg, dude: you can specify most of your requirements and search all available choices, which doesn't necessarily mean you'll find what you're looking for ...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

HTC said:


> Don't know if you have considered this one or not:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156198
> 
> ...



LOL. If there was a Newegg "Hall of Fame", I'd be in it. My "recent order" page takes some work to scroll through. Seriously though, I've been through Newegg looking at cases, and I can't make a decision. That's why I'm asking for help. I want to hear the benefits of cases that match my criteria, from tpu members who have experience with certain cases. I don't rely on Newegg reviews. We all know how worthless they can be.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

HTC said:


> Don't know if you have considered this one or not:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156198
> 
> ...



I've looked at that Raidmax Iceberg case, and it looks good. Honestly, the thought of buying a Raidmax case makes my skin crawl, based upon how subpar many of their products are.


----------



## HTC (Apr 21, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. If there was a Newegg "Hall of Fame", I'd be in it. My "recent order" page takes some work to scroll through. Seriously though, I've been through Newegg looking at cases, and I can't make a decision. That's why I'm asking for help. I want to hear the benefits of cases that match my criteria, from tpu members who have experience with certain cases. I don't rely on Newegg reviews. We all know how worthless they can be.



Actually, the reason i suggested you searching newegg wasn't for the reviews but to find cases according to your specifications.

IMO, you should give links to those you consider "worthy" and ask for an opinion on those.

As for the case in question, i have no idea since i'm using a no-brand case myself: still waiting for my A+Case Twin Engine to arrive


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 21, 2008)

Silverstone Kublai 03 - Window $149 MIR

Silvertone Kublai 03 $139 MIR

Lian Li Lancool Metal Boned K7 $89

Lian Li Lancool Metal Boned K10 $119

Cooler Master RC-690 $84

that is the best your going to get for a $150, take a look at the Lian Li Lancool Series my second favorite Mid Tower next to the RC-690

- Christine


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2008)

I would PM MKmods and see how much one of his mods would cost


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I would PM MKmods and see how much one of his mods would cost



I've already talked to MK about that. He's busy right now, and it's not cost effective for me right now.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Silverstone Kublai 03 - Window $149 MIR
> 
> Silvertone Kublai 03 $139 MIR
> 
> ...



I was looking at the Lancool series, but I was worried that my Zerotherm Nirvana might not fit. I am looking at the RC-690. I do customer builds with CM Centurion cases. Always easy, clean and quiet.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't see why it wouldn't fit. The RC-690 is my favorite mid tower because it's the most balanced it has the best Cable Management System and that is undisputed. take a look at the new Centurion 590 the cousin to the RC-690 the only problems people seem to have is:

- hole in Motherboard Tray is lower than the RC-690 so you really need a Standard ATX Power Supply to route the cables through
- no eSata port
- no reset button
+/- some people don't like the new Hard Drive Cage but it's the same 4:3 Module used in the Cosmos S
+ 8 Fans
+ cooler temperature than Cosmos S
+ RC-690 tooless design
+ RC-690 cable management

- Christine


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've decided on this Lian Li case:

http://www.lancoolpc.com/k7/html/k7.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!  Let us know how you like it!


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 26, 2008)

That is one fine lookin' case.


----------

